# Solved: How to re-set double left click to open files?



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
Somehow my Windows XP has changed.
Used to be double left click on a folder or file to open it - that suits me fine! How do I get it back to that from what it is now ? Please?
However now if I double left click I get the "search" folder option - like the one you can access by left clicking on "start" and left clicking on the search option - just so I'm explaining clearly I hope.
If I right click on a file/folder I get the context menu with "search" as the top option and "open" as the second or third down.

All help much appreciated,
T I A

Richard.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Try going to Windows Explorer,
select Tools>Folder Options,
on the General tab, select "Click items as follows" "Double-click to open an item"
on the View tab, click [Apply to All Folders]
then click on the [OK] to close the setting.

See if that does what you want.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

ChuckE,
Thanks for the tip, but no luck with this solution. I am mystified (and of course, no one in the family has made any changes!)

Any other options I can try please, any one?
Thanks again

Richard.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Download this fix

It is a REG file. Doubleclicking on it, should add it to the Registry.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

WhitPhil,
Many thanks indeed, that has solved it.

Richard.


----------



## Elanggo21 (Sep 21, 2007)

May i know how to add reg file in registry...
Please Help me..
Thanks...


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

A "reg" file is a text file with the file name ending with ".reg"
It has some specifically entered lines that either set or remove some specific entries in the registry of Windows (the compendium settings for most of what Windows needs to know to operate).

To add a reg file you only need to double-click (or single click if the user has that action set on their PC) to activate those entries.


----------

